# Burnt



## esunbaboon (Jan 4, 2006)

I guess that having my first post in bloopers isn't a good sign, but anyways I took this pic without realizing the burnt toothpick and when I went back to take another they where mostly gone. The colors remined me of Ikea.:mrgreen:


----------



## karissa (Jan 5, 2006)

I first looked at this picture and was like... I don't see the blooper.  But... then I saw what you where talking about.  I love the picture... but that one toothpick does seem to...  add a little mystery.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

I likes it.  I think that if you hadn't mentioned it no one a) would have noticed it and b) we would have thought it was intentional.

Other than that, I think it's a great shot!


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 7, 2006)

hehe ikea yeah..


----------

